# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  I am looking for sketchy or cartoony textures...

## RecklessEnthusiasm

I've been doing a little 3D work lately, and one thing I can't stand about it is how artificial all the textures look. I was wondering if anyone has any 'sketchy' textures they are willing to share--the kind where there is just a little detail that implies a lot more, like when you draw a brick wall and only draw a few scattered clusters of lines to imply bricks. Stuff like this or this.

----------


## Djekspek

Just to check, but I presume you already checked out the sketchy style lines & textures that Sketchup provides by default? They are few and not all very good but some very reasonable.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

Djekspek - yep, they have some pretty rough looking textures built in, but I thought I'd cast a net and see if anyone had any nicer ones. Looks like it might be up to me to sketch some for myself (which will probably be more fulfilling in the long run anyway)!

----------


## Djekspek

heya, you got me thinking and I did a little test. I think one can relatively easy create sketchy textures that may do the job, using existing textures and applying the charcoal filter in photoshop. I attached a simple example.  cheers

----------


## tilt

thats a great idea djespek - gotta keep the work load low  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

by the way RE - please post an example of the textures in use - love to see the cartoonish look on your 3D models  :Smile:

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

Djekspek - Thanks! It didn't even occur to me to just try some simple PS filters. I'll experiment and be sure to post what I come up with, if it turns out nice.

Tilt - I'll remember to!

----------


## ravells

Don't know if it helps, but I did some pencil shading tiling textures (posted below). I tried using a texture for the 'scattered clumps of cobbles' for a castle drawing I was doing a while back, but just couldn't get it to look credible. In the end I found it easier just to draw the clumps individually. It will be great to see how you get on.

----------


## Slylok

Check out FilterForge http://www.filterforge.com/ its a plugin for PS that generates thousands of textures that can bond seamlessly. you can also make normal maps with it. right now it is 70% off.

----------

